

RethinkDB's first community client driver is for Haskell - mglukhovsky
http://www.rethinkdb.com/blog/rethinkdb-first-community-client-driver-is-for-haskell/

======
atnnn
> The next step is to make this a monad!

It already is! Each expression is a simple wrapper around a monad, similar to
this datatype:

data Expr = Expr (QueryM Term)

Where QueryM is the monad that helps build the query and Term is the raw
protobuf expression that gets sent to the server.

